
Berlin is currently the best european city to launch a startup - doener
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/the-best-european-cities-to-launch-a-start-up/?utm_content=buffere6b74&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
ohstopitu
You might want to update the title to add EU (as all the countries mentioned
in the article are in Europe).

------
nkkollaw
Your metrics might be different than other people's.

I think Berlin is cool, but I'd rather live Warsaw, for instance: less
expensive, more money for the business.

